# What's the latest BAD movie you've seen?



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For me it was Star Trek.

ha ha, just kidding. 

Actually, though I saw it on original release, we just rented (and re-enjoyed) The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra. Man is that a bad movie (in the best sort of way). If you haven't seen it, think "deliberately awful grade-b 50s sci-fi film with no budget." If you think you'd like that, you'll probably love "Lost Skeleton of Cadavra."





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






If you're "normal" and don't like movies that are "weird," you'll HATE this flick.

So, what's the latest bad movie YOU'VE seen?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well if you're talking "so bad it's good", then I have to say _Bubba Ho-Tep_. Google it. 

If you mean legitimately bad, oh god... I don't have enough time for the long list.

A7


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Once in a while you see a movie that's so unexpectedly awful that you just have to rant some hate on it.

This is the place for that. And for *enjoyably* bad movies.

For example: for those of you in (very) Western Canada, the Mystery Science Theatre 3000 crew (now calling themselves Cinematic Titanic) are coming to Portland May 29th & 30th. It's as close as they get to Canada at the moment, but I'm working on that ...

PS. Bubba Ho-Tep is awesome.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull... hurt like having a broken knee cap which I can assert is no picnic!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull... hurt like having a broken knee cap which I can assert is no picnic!


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Most garbage that is cranked out of Hollywood - it's time for them to stop relying on the 12 plots they developed a century ago.

Worst movie ever was Gigli, hands down - singlehandedly makes Plan 9 praiseworthy for high production values. It destroyed two careers as well because Affleck has done nothing, and J Lo, nothing either. There are a lot of other awful movies as well, sat through a zombie movie a few weeks ago on TV, and what was bad is that Dennis Hopper was a worse actor that the black ***** dude that couldn't speak but looked menacing. Saw No Old Men In The Country - which has half and half - the killer dude was cool, triple cool after he killed Woody Harrelson - but the rest of it sucked...

I've been to see a lot of very good movies as well, and saw Wanda & Lucy last week - a good movie if you want to see something that is bad with depressing scenes. I want to see Three Monkeys - about a politician that runs someone over in a car, then wants his driver to take the fall with a large cash payment...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

* _Lost Skeleton of Cadavra_ was almost there as a spoof of bad films, but it didn't succeed for me. I did laugh at the skeleton saying "I sleep now," at the most inappropriate times.
* I really enjoy Bruce Campbell, but I also thought _Bubba-Ho Tep_ turned out to be a dud after a promising opening.
* _MST3K/Cinematic Titanic_: I so wanted to love any of this stuff but I have always found it wretched. I find I want them to shut up so I can enjoy the film. I would much rather be watching the real _Manos: The Hands of Fate_ than having them blabber through it.

So i think it comes down to the esthetic of badness we're talking about:

1) Bad badness, like RunTheWorldOnMac's dislike of the _Crystal Skull_ or other films that are merely offensive or boring.
2) Fake, audacious badness like _Cadavra, Bubba_, and _MST3K_.
3) Real, audacious badness like _Manos_, _Confessions of an Opium Eater_, _The Room_ or _The Dungeons of Harrow_.

The third category is pure gold for me.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

The Windaz welcome video 

Morgan


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF: your post reminds me of a fine arts prof who used to hold informal painting critiques after hours for any students who cared to drop by. An accomplished painter who worked with encaustic and who was a prodigious intellectual sort, he spoke quite categorically of the different types of art - in fact, he had art pared down to (and I _think_ this is what he had summed it up as: good art, bad good art, bad art and good bad art.

I was always intrigued by these artificially imposed delineations but never really understood the precise lines of demarcation - which were perhaps clearest in his mind only - but I was definitely most jazzed by the good bad art idea... like superb kitsch and stuff that was unwittingly commenting on its own horribleness. Anyway, flicks-wise I enjoy a good cheesefest from time to time.... the good bad kind, natch. Truly bad films are just unwatchable.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Wrestlmaniac, If it was a student film it would be ok, as a 'hollywood' release it well didn't even suck.....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max: Like squirrels who are natural collectors, some humans are natural categorizers. I love to categorize, provided that my descriptions add up to 100% of what's out there--the mark of truly excellent categorizing!

That said, I've dipped so far into the cheese bucket that most people watching some of these films with me have left in disgust.

My current favourite is something called _UFO: TOP SECRET_ which purports to be a documentary about space invaders, but instead provides some of the most brain-damaged narration I've ever heard. Aliens are already invading the Earth and as evidence we get an endless slurry of unrelated public domain film clips of waves crashing on the shore, construction equipment, office workers, trees, strip miners, people pressing buttons on unidentified equipment, and hands pointing to various unrelated locations on a map. The visuals rarely have ANYTHING to do with what the narrator is saying. There are lots of teasing promises about "the fantastic world of alien invaders" but nary an alien to be seen. After building to a crescendo of incoherence the final golden proof they've been holding out on is presented: an unidentified hairdresser says he saw something over his barber shop in Georgia.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Weren't you a film critic once?

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/40096-seen-any-bad-movies-lately-3.html#post650308

Are there any bad movies about repeating the past?

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/40096-seen-any-bad-movies-lately.html





chas_m said:


> Once in a while you see a movie that's so unexpectedly awful that you just have to rant some hate on it.
> 
> This is the place for that. And for *enjoyably* bad movies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF: most excellent; I shall be on the lookout for that alleged doc - and I shall also be *watching the skies!!*


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I had to sit through ****ing Twilight! Most redonculous sorry-excuse-for-a-film ever.


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

We walked out of, The Hawk is Dying


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull... hurt like having a broken knee cap which I can assert is no picnic!


I actually watched this again last week, just in case I was too hard on it the first time around. Nope, still pretty awful and another 2 hours of my life I'll never get back.

Peter Jackson's Brain Dead is a good "bad" movie.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

johnnyspade said:


> Peter Jackson's Brain Dead is a good "bad" movie.


I thought that this was a good movie in somewhat bad taste, though of course it was no _Bad Taste_ (by Peter Jackson).


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I thought that this was a good movie in somewhat bad taste, though of course it was no _Bad Taste_ (by Peter Jackson).


I guess you're right. I've seen it 4 or 5 times so it can't be that "bad". Maybe more of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

SPOILER in silver and tiny font.

Knowing... great movie until near the end when the stupid alien spaceships showed up. Everything after that was horrendous until the solar flares destroyed every thing on Earth, that part was cool.

I loved Twilight. lol.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

I nearly forgot - Chocolate - that was the worst movie to come out of Hollywood since Gigli...

And they had tried to rip of a European film called A Taste Of Chocolate - which was one of the best, demonstrating that Hollywood just can't even rip off a movie. They also did that with Cronenberg, since the original Crash was so utterly cool, they had to remake it into a forgetful flop.

I was reading about Hallie Berry, who actually showed up at the Raspberry Awards so she could put down her own movie, Catwoman. George Clooney is said to give people back their money if they had happened to suffer through Batman & Robin, just because he felt sorry for anyone that happened to waste their time on that trash.

If anything, Hollywood can crank out flops just like the Big 3 can crank out defects...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Evan, are you suggesting that Steven Soderberg's _Crash_ is a remake of Cronenburg's earlier flick of the same name? Beyond sharing the title they have little in common and Soderberg's effort is not a remake of Cronenburg's film.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cronenberg's _Crash_ sure scunnered me. I could never call it a bad film--but I did not enjoy the experience.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Are _any_ of his films enjoyable in the conventional sense, though? It was certainly vivid, I'll grant him that. But no, his stuff is about as far from feel-good flickery as it gets. That one especially. Though I do get a kick out of zipping down up Bayview the odd time and thinking about all the location work they did in the Don Valley.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Quantum of Solace.

Plot sucked. Editing was not to my liking.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't say I've seen any really bad movies lately (we rarely go to the theater and seldom rent), but hands down, the worst movie I ever saw was Rabbit Test with Billy Crystal back in '78. Buddy of mine & I actually saw it in the theater. Worse yet, we had dates we were trying to impress.

How to make friends & influence people...

-----
MF, I'm still trying to figger Cronenberg's Crash.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Though I do get a kick out of zipping down up Bayview the odd time and thinking about all the location work they did in the Don Valley.


Me too. I remember seeing the crashed vehicle lying in the ditch as they were filming it--before I knew it was _Crash_. 

At least in _Scanners_, somebody wins and you can feel a bit good about it. A very little bit.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

FeXL said:


> Can't say I've seen any really bad movies lately (we rarely go to the theater and seldom rent), but hands down, the worst movie I ever saw was Rabbit Test with Billy Crystal back in '78. Buddy of mine & I actually saw it in the theater. Worse yet, we had dates we were trying to impress.
> 
> How to make friends & influence people...
> 
> ...


Sweet. Taking your best gals to a film about a pregnant man!

Regarding_ Crash_, I had the benefit of having read the J.G. Ballard book beforehand, which helps a great deal.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL

A teensy-weensy bit, for sure. 

Most of his stuff is pretty gloomy, though. I think he's becoming less outlandish all the time, but his themes remain the same. He's just getting slicker, refraining from the usual over-the-top contrivances. Less SFX, more psychological nuance.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ottawaman said:


> Quantum of Solace.
> 
> Plot sucked. Editing was not to my liking.


Attempted to watch it on PPV - fell asleep at approx. the 13-15 minute mark. Woke up briefly about halfway - realized I was wasting my money and then decided to snore through the rest of it anyways.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull... hurt like having a broken knee cap which I can assert is no picnic!


One of the worst movies I have EVER seen. And I was a cheap sell on that. I loved Indiana Jones films as a kid. They could of put out a complete mediocre film, and I would of liked it.

But what they did, was kill every good memory I've ever had about the films. tptptptp


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

ehMax said:


> One of the worst movies I have EVER seen. And I was a cheap sell on that. I loved Indiana Jones films as a kid. They could of put out a complete mediocre film, and I would of liked it.
> 
> But what they did, was kill every good memory I've ever had about the films. tptptptp


I have to totally agree with that. The whole sci-fi rubbish also tried its best to ruin my dream of visiting ancient ruins in South America.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Weren't you a film critic once?


I still am. I just alternate between "amateur" (ie nobody's paying me) and "professional" (ie someone is paying me). 

Current status: amateur.

That didn't stop me from writing a 5,000 word spoiler-laden review of the new Star Trek movie, though: Star Trek (2009)

(short version: Roger Ebert and I agree on this one)

And apologies to everyone for forgetting we already had a bad-movie thread. Blame MacDoc.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Oh God, where do I start?

Twilight
The Wrestler
Slumdog Millionaire
Rachel Getting Married
The Punisher
Pineapple Express
The Watchmen
Hamlet 2
Cassandra's Dream

'bout all I can remember right now.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I think Hamlet 2 was *supposed* to be bad, though I didn't see it so I can't be sure.

People generally liked Slumdog (we have the DVD but I haven't seen it yet); what did you not like about it?

As for "The Wrestler," I thought it was marvelous, but I'm very used to that style of narrative (which is not often seen in mainstream films). I can see where someone unprepared for it would find its grittiness unappealing.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

[I said:



> [/I]chas_m;823310]As for "The Wrestler," I thought it was marvelous, but I'm very used to that style of narrative (which is not often seen in mainstream films). I can see where someone unprepared for it would find its grittiness unappealing.


One of the very things which had me respond so favourably to what is, essentially, a bummer of a film. I loved the fact that for the first several minutes the camera tracked the Ram's back as he schlepped his way through the world. It felt distinctly non-Hollywood, and for that I was grateful. And though it was tough to bear, I was overjoyed that it was not another _Rocky_-style movie. I find the world sorely in need of material to balance out the crowd-pleasing fairy tales for which the public seems to have a bottomless appetite. As a sharp-tasting antidote, a film like _The Wrestler_ fits the bill.

In the end, trying to maintain two separate threads about excellent and execrable films is bound to be a somewhat fruitless exercise - there's too much in the way of overlapping views, even when sampled from a relatively small number of people - as evidenced by this forum alone.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

*Now I've...had...the time of my lii-i-i-i-ife...*



Max said:


> In the end, trying to maintain two separate threads about excellent and execrable films is bound to be a somewhat fruitless exercise - there's too much in the way of overlapping views, even when sampled from a relatively small number of people - as evidenced by this forum alone.


It would be difficult. I remember rolling in the aisles when a film was recommended to me by someone to whose reviews I would no longer give the time of day: _Dirty Dancing_. It's loved by millions but to me it was riotously bad. I had to muffle my laughter because it was clear the audience was enjoying it.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thank God!*



JumboJones said:


> Oh God, where do I start?
> 
> Twilight
> The Wrestler
> 'bout all I can remember right now.


Wheeww!! Thank God someone else thought these were appalling. NEVER underestimate the power of the teeny bopper $$$$ power. My 12 yr old has watched that 1st one about, ummmm, 80 times? First, legally, paid, in the theatre. 2nd-6th times, same. I REFUSED to fund further stupidity so denied any financial assistance. She got a download sent by a friend and loaded the stupid thing on her ipod. UCKKKKK. The book was just as bad yet that same kid, who fights me reading 20 minutes at a time, read all four volumes in a span of 5 weeks. Whatever.

TRIPLE WHEEEEWWWW. Thank God I'm not the only one wondering what the fuss about The Wrestler was. I watched it. Twice actually, just to see if it was me. Thank you J. 

I haven't seen any of the other ones. I'm waiting for them to come out on dvd.
Ciaochiao


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

Macfury said:


> It would be difficult. I remember rolling in the aisles when a film was recommended to me by someone to whose reviews I would no longer give the time of day: _Dirty Dancing_. It's loved by millions but to me it was riotously bad. I had to muffle my laughter because it was clear the audience was enjoying it.


You know MacF, somehow, i think exactly the same thing about Dirty Dancing. The SAVING grace to that movie was a few fold. First of all, I ADORE Jerry Orbach - the late Orbach. He's so damn talented. It wasn't in the movie but he was. Second, I love that era of music. it's the one just before i was born (I was born mid-60's). Third, i a sucker for dance moves. I love them. You can't deny that Swayze is an incredible dancer, something that Travolta, although a decent actor, can't even come close to. Lifting IS NOT the same as being a great dancer. Swayze...odd about how I came to 'know' him. Does anyone remember the mini-series 'North and South'? Kirstie Alley played a 'white' woman who "want's to lay with" a colored man. (that's what they were politely called then). And Swayze played the southern military hero with Alley as his sister and Lesilie Ann Downs as his 'lover' who was not 'white' but OHHHHHHH.,.....MULATTO!! Anyway, I didn't even know Swayze could dance until that movie. So yes, I muffle my laughter at the dialogue but love the rest.
Ciaochiao


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Macfury said:


> It would be difficult. I remember rolling in the aisles when a film was recommended to me by someone to whose reviews I would no longer give the time of day: _Dirty Dancing_. It's loved by millions but to me it was riotously bad. I had to muffle my laughter because it was clear the audience was enjoying it.


Yeah, been there, done that. Can't stand that film either. You want a companion piece to that, but perhaps larded with more cheese? Try _Footloose_. Can't decide if it's good bad or simply bad. Maybe it's bad, I know it - and it remains something of a guilty pleasure nonetheless. Kevin Bacon teaching Chris Pen how to express himself through dance... _yee haw!_ it's epic. Makes me alternately laugh and cringe. The music is especially terrible in its pungent enthusiasm. It's a vividly strange relic of the era which spawned it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max said:


> Yeah, been there, done that. Can't stand that film either. You want a companion piece to that, but perhaps larded with more cheese? Try _Footloose_.


You gotta give the boy a ha-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-d! And oh my, that John Lithgow can pile it on too. 



ciaochiao said:


> You know MacF, somehow, i think exactly the same thing about Dirty Dancing. The SAVING grace to that movie was a few fold. First of all, I ADORE Jerry Orbach - the late Orbach.


I really like Orbach too, but he delivered some real howler lines here. I remember first seeing Swayze in _Red Dawn_ a film that was somewhat funny, but not memorably funny.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I remember first seeing Swayze in Red Dawn a film that was somewhat funny, but not memorably funny." Wolverines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

"pull the string"....one of my favourite lines of all time from Glen or Glenda, a Ed Wood classic. I guess some would consider his films to be bad.

YouTube - Bela Lugosi - pull the string!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd forgotten about _Glen or Glenda_. Classic. It's wondrous terrible.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Ants: I was fortunate enough to attend the world theatrical premiere of _Night of the Ghouls_ in Toronto after the film was discovered languishing in the photo labs over some unpaid bills.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for the link...

I think you might want to use a different adjective to describe "lights" here though: "it’s pretty much the same thing as the original Uhura -- make a dashboard full of coloured lights look good."

btw obviously there will be a second such film. (What next, new Macs good, old Macs old?)

You also miss that the teleporter was knocked out by the drill thing. And some other stuff. But it was an enjoyable read.




chas_m said:


> I still am. I just alternate between "amateur" (ie nobody's paying me) and "professional" (ie someone is paying me).
> 
> Current status: amateur.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Ants: I was fortunate enough to attend the world theatrical premiere of _Night of the Ghouls_ in Toronto after the film was discovered languishing in the photo labs over some unpaid bills.


I've not seen this one but a great back story. found this little bit of info
Kelton the Cop - Final Farewells - Horror Headlines - Classic Horror Film Board - Message Board - Yuku

I am (almost) ashamed to say that I own the "deluxe" Ed Wood video box set (covered in pink angora) containing Plan 9, Glen/Glenda and Bride Of The Monster. I'll have to get these transferred to digital seeing I do no longer own a video player. Although I see Amazon has a DVD version with 5 titles.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Some recent trash that I hated...

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*: there's (arguably) a good movie in there struggling to get out, but oh my what a mess. Interminable hours of clumsy, voiceover-driven exposition and ham-fisted Hallmark treacle. Blech. Pretty to look at, though. The 13 Oscar nominations only confirm my belief that the Academy is a bastion of bad taste.

*Twilight*: Pure poo, 'nuff said.

...and not-so-recent trash I enjoyed:

*Beneath the Planet of the Apes* and *Escape from the Planet of the Apes*: the first in the series is plenty cheesy in its own right, but on the whole it's an excellent action/sci-fi/fable flick (Rod Serling has a writing credit, so it's no surprise that it plays like a big-budget, feature-length Twilight Zone ep). Charlton Heston is wonderfully over-the-top, and there's some very sly humour. The first two sequels can't hope to live up to its standard and are often spectacularly inept and/or insanely stupid, but are still great fun. Recommended, and looking forward to seeing the last two sequels even though expecting off-the-charts cheese factor.

Also, we subscribe to the Drive-in Network. All cheese, all the time. Occasionally sit through a whole movie, when it's bad enough to be good. No need to go into individual titles, but if you love entertainingly bad movies, you really should subscribe to this channel.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Good nominations, iMatt. I also found the remake of the original _Planet of the Apes_ sucktastic. Not one of Burton's finer moments.


----------



## BloodyBandage (May 17, 2008)

Last house on the left..never saw the original but the movie kinda sucked I thought...other one that was ass was Nicholas Cage and Biel where he could see the future.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the original Apes series, right on down, even as they get sillier and sillier. I still occasionally refer to wine as "grape juice plus." Ape has killed ape.

Ants: that's nothing to be ashamed of. You should be proud--and also watch _Orgy of the Dead_.
_
Last House on the Left_ was a remake of Bergman's _The Virgin Spring_.

Dr: G: Give me a "W", give me an "O"....!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

chas_m said:


> I think Hamlet 2 was *supposed* to be bad, though I didn't see it so I can't be sure.


I know, I'm usually a fan of the so bad it's good movies but it was just bad, I don't think I even laughed. I'm sure if I saw it with my buddies it would have gotten a few.



chas_m said:


> People generally liked Slumdog (we have the DVD but I haven't seen it yet); what did you not like about it?


The story, or lack there of, just dragged on and on. The acting was horrible, yes I know it was a Bollywood movie, but it won an oscar, that just leaves me shaking my head. You can predict half the movie before it happens and I kept hoping that the end would come.



chas_m said:


> As for "The Wrestler," I thought it was marvelous, but I'm very used to that style of narrative (which is not often seen in mainstream films). I can see where someone unprepared for it would find its grittiness unappealing.


I thought I was going to like this, I was a big wrestling fan back in the day so I could appreciate the story. But it just fell flat on its face, little content, little story, I felt like it was a E-Hollywood true story, with the same production value. I think Corner Gas had a bigger budget than this. I don't know I'm sure they achieved their artsy spin on the movie, but it was just a downer, I think it could have been better.

I've always believed that if you make them laugh and you make them cry and then you make them laugh again, they'll love you for it.


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

The Spirit. That was horrible! 

Also, just recently I saw The Dead Pool, the 6th Dirty Harry. What's funny is Jim Carrey and Liam Neeson are in it, but that doesn't save it (The harpoon was over the top and stupid rc car race was dumb).


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I've been listening to the Adam Carrola podcast quite a bit, where the guy talks to a lot of actors and directors, who pretty much agree Nicholas Cage movies are brutal.

Adam knows Nicholas Cage won an Oscar for Leaving Las Vegas, but his theory is that if the Oscar statue was made of chocolate, and for each bad movie he's made you take a little nibble off the statue, there would be nothing left today.

So, I went out of my way to watch a few recently... The Wickerman (Remake of a british movie, recently available for rent on iTunes for 99 cents) and there are some truly hilarious moments, either costume, prop, or acting against the CGI being utilized 'Ah, the bees are stinging my face!!!'.

The last mess I've seen is Ghost Rider. Again, I wonder who does the fact checking in movies, as Cage's character is supposed to jump from goal post to goal post at a football arena on a bike... FOUR times it is mentioned as being '100 yards'. It isn't. It is actually a fair bit further than that. How does this get thru the script? I'll give Cage a break, because I know he's a huge comic book hero fan, but certainly a tough one to watch all the way thru.


I agree with Slumdog not being my cup of tea. The slight corruption of the game show, and the law (the police), didn't work for me. Do you think in a nation of a billion people, they could have hired a host who could pronounce 'Millionaire' properly on the show? I also didn't understand the love interest. He barely knows the girl over the years, and somehow instantly recognizes her? 

With the million dollars in his pocket, I would have suggested he moved on, and find a different woman without providing him with more head games.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Anything with Andrew Dice Clay ....
I walked out of his Ford Fairlane movie in about 10 minutes...what trash.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone see the new "The Day the Earth Stood Still"?. Wow, now that is a movie with a message.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

*7 Pounds* - puh-lease.

*Mall Blart Paul Cop* - watched it with my kids. Should've used the time for a nap instead.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*But, but!!*



mac-man6 said:


> The Spirit. That was horrible!
> 
> Also, just recently I saw The Dead Pool, the 6th Dirty Harry. What's funny is Jim Carrey and Liam Neeson are in it, but that doesn't save it (The harpoon was over the top and stupid rc car race was dumb).


Is the Spirit the one with tommy lee jones/cate blanchette? if not, then I don't think I've seen it.

As for The Dead Pool, sorry mac-man, you speak fighting words when you say nasty stuff about Clint. of course the DH movies were sholck. They were supposed to be. Carey's performance of Axl rose's Welcome to the jungle was incredible. Great fun to watch. Neeson does an incredible job just as jeremy irons in Die Hard. Who knew at that time, Eastwood was such an amazing talent? I would NEVER have guessed he could produce what he's done over the past years. Letters from Iwo, Flags of our Fathers, the Unforgiven, Million Dollar Baby, just on and on:love2::love2::love2:. Not to mention the guy writes his own scores and is a very fine painter as well. So I honor his schlock days - just as I honor Tom Hanks' schlocky days. Doesn't every winner have them? Sean Penn, Denzel, Billy Bob (yeah, even Billy Bob ranks as one to respect from time to time - Slingblade, Monster's Ball - who knew he could be such an asshole?), etc. etc. Oh yeah, and I'll bet Eastwood was a far, far better mayor of Carmel than Miller ever has or could be here.
CC


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

The AL Gore movie... it is so bad - i got up from my sofa and went to hang around my family instead 
also he set up his own private company that sells carbon points.. so is profiting off the fears of the enviro'mental'y concerned.


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

> The AL Gore movie... it is so bad - i got up from my sofa and went to hang around my family instead also he set up his own private company that sells carbon points.. so is profiting off the fears of the enviro'mental'y concerned.



BTW the "AL Gore movie" is titled "An Inconvenient Truth" which happens to be a thought provoking well- crafted documentary about global warming. Some people through no fault of their own are obviously refusing to understand or unable to comprehend the issues this show raises. Global warming is a real threat to Earth period.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Education and 'Goredom'*

Well, I'm a semi-retired (ie, I don't do it anymore) medical research scientist. I love the fact that movies and people enlighten and educate. I am glad that Gore used his popularity to promote the issue/cause but I'm in agreement, his presentation and movie were SOOOO boring. Bored with Gore- that should be a new game show. I wish someone would show us the issues in more of an enthralling manner. Anyone watch March of the Penguins? Who'd have thought that a simple life-cycle of the penguin could be that mesmerizing?

Back to bad movies- too many of them. The problem is, that because they're so bad, i don't remember a thing because I fall asleep during the movie...how about Rush Hour 3? I loved the schlock from jackie chan and chris tucker in rush hour 1 and 2. I couldn't believe 3 was that bad....oh wait!! The Mummy - the last one about the emperor's curse or something...OMG that was soooo bad! The actor playing the son could have been replaced by tongue depressors, or popsicle sticks, or a piece of plywood. no wait, not the plywood because that actually has some patterning in it. Ok, a piece of sheetrock/drywall.
CC


----------



## sharonmac09 (Apr 10, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> Well, I'm a semi-retired (ie, I don't do it anymore) medical research scientist. I love the fact that movies and people enlighten and educate. I am glad that Gore used his popularity to promote the issue/cause but I'm in agreement, his presentation and movie were SOOOO boring. Bored with Gore- that should be a new game show. I wish someone would show us the issues in more of an enthralling manner. Anyone watch March of the Penguins? Who'd have thought that a simple life-cycle of the penguin could be that mesmerizing?
> CC


The movie is well crafted in the sense it provokes conversation about global warming. Yes it is boring in many spots-I actually fast forwarded thru many sections. But it did make me think about what we are doing to the planet. I'm not in complete agreement with many of the issues Gore raised. Yes you are right, it could have been presented in an enthralling manner by someone else. Then I wouldn't fast forward so much.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Clinton*



sharonmac09 said:


> The movie is well crafted in the sense it provokes conversation about global warming. Yes it is boring in many spots-I actually fast forwarded thru many sections. But it did make me think about what we are doing to the planet. I'm not in complete agreement with many of the issues Gore raised. Yes you are right, it could have been presented in an enthralling manner by someone else. Then I wouldn't fast forward so much.


I'm willing to wager that Clinton would do a great job as narrator, presenter, etc. He's more commanding. On the other hand, i love Morgan Freeman and his voice is unmistakable. I agree with you - the issue and how we got here plus how we can keep it from getting far worse, is an extremely important message. I wish they'd come out with a new movie regarding global warming and its associated issues. i wish they'd take it out of the political arena and put it into the hands of the scientists - problem is, scientists are even more boring that Al Gore! We need to ensure that people like you and i stay engaged, interested, and no fast forwarding! Gilles Marini on every shot could do it for me!:love2::love2::love2:
CC


----------



## mac-man6 (Oct 30, 2002)

ciaochiao said:


> Is the Spirit the one with tommy lee jones/cate blanchette? if not, then I don't think I've seen it.


No the Spirit is a graphic novel done in the style of Sin City with Scarlett Johanson and Samuel L. Jackson. I wanted to turn it off within the first 10 minutes with the swamp fight scene.

I liked the original Dirty Harry the best and the one were he was giving the woman partner was ok. I have another two-three before I can finish the series. There were just so many cheese moments in The Dead Pool. Couldn't he have ran over the RC car, shot the RC car, shot the guy controlling the RC car, instead of getting cornered in a dead end by a 10 inch plastic car?


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Failure to launch - appropriately titled..

Matthew McConaughey - has not made a movie worth seeing since - his debut - as the southern lawyer..in that Mississippi burning type movie - can not remember the name...

what about Transformers? - now there is Part duh, coming out this summer.
:-(


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> Failure to launch - appropriately titled..
> 
> Matthew McConaughey - has not made a movie worth seeing since - his debut - as the southern lawyer..in that Mississippi burning type movie - can not remember the name...
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Matt in many movies because most of them seem too lame via the ads without needing to watch and find out that I'm right. That said, I thought his role in *Tropic Thunder* was well played IMO. Then again, I enjoyed the movie so that likely helped.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*well,*



macintosh doctor said:


> Failure to launch - appropriately titled..
> 
> Matthew McConaughey - has not made a movie worth seeing since - his debut - as the southern lawyer..in that Mississippi burning type movie - can not remember the name...
> 
> ...


Transformers, not watched by me, but by many others, was apparently, a decent movie. As for the movie with McCon with the burning stuff, it was called 'A Time to Kill' with Sandra Bullock and Samuel Jackson. It was based on a Grisham novel and I thought it was very well done. As for Tropic Thunder, that was a great movie but Downey stole that entire show!

What other BAD movies have you all seen?
CC


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Marley & Me - pure tripe. Suffered through it during a nine hour flight.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

*Domino* - Keira Knightley and Mickey Rourke. Tried to be stylish and edgy but ended up convoluted and stupid :lmao:


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

*Domino*

Oooooo
Finally I'm not the only one who was underwhelmed with this movie. I thought the trailers were great, and I saw bits of it here and there, finally I bought a copy and watched it...
The best part was the scene where you can see the top of Kiera Knightly's Butt Crack
After that it was a horribly complicated plot and even today I forget how it ended.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*hah!!*

Well, now I know I'm different. I actually liked Domino because it was so stupid. What about Jackie Bissett? I've always liked her, seeing her as knightley's mom was pretty cool.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

markw said:


> Oooooo
> Finally I'm not the only one who was underwhelmed with this movie. I thought the trailers were great, and I saw bits of it here and there, finally I bought a copy and watched it...
> The best part was the scene where you can see the top of Kiera Knightly's Butt Crack
> After that it was a horribly complicated plot and even today I forget how it ended.


It tried to end like *True Romance* which was uber cool. Instead Domino fell short. Unfortunately, this _Domino_ doesn't give you anything free after 20 mins. except a mild headache.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bastard Out Of Carolina* - don't ask me why I watched this flick recently. Maybe I was interested in seeing a loosely based account of George Bush Jr.'s upbringing? Maybe it had to do with Jennifer Jason Leigh being the star? I still don't know. Why, oh why?


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Hahahahaaaaa!!*

GOOD ONE MACINSTEIN!! i actually thought you might be serious about the bush jr remark so I googled it. I'm still laughing at your comment....anyway, the movie sure had a great cast-and it was directed by Anjelica houston - how is her work anyway? what made the movie so bad? but more curiously, how did you come upon that movie? 1996 and i don't remember hearing a thing about it. How did you pick it up?
CC


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^ Everything about the movie was unspectacular. Played like a made-for-TV-movie (maybe it was?). How I came to view this movie? Just stumbled upon it via the net. Someone gave it a good review but maybe a little on the vague side. Yeah, definitely should've researched it more.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

watched Angels and Demons today and came out wanting more from the movie but it never delivered, the plot was so thin that I figured out who the bad guy behind the scenes half way trough the film. According to my wife who has read the book a couple of times now they screwed up certain parts of the movie which by her explanation would have at least made certain parts better and made more sense too.

Laterz


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ciaochiao said:


> Anyone watch March of the Penguins? Who'd have thought that a simple life-cycle of the penguin could be that mesmerizing?
> CC


Loved it, own it..watched it about 3 times so far. My husband quotes it frequently to illustrate how males are so unfairly exploited by females. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Me, I liked _Bastard out of Carolina_. Saw it a long time ago now but I remember finding it powerful and evocative. I thought the direction was solid.


----------



## ciaochiao (Apr 21, 2005)

*Own it*

Our family loves Penguins as well. As for exploitation, HA! i think that the movie really demonstrated the strength of 'male bonding' though....wow, those scenes with the hundreds of males all standing together?

As for Bastard/Carolina, I've never seen it but i'll see if it's around so I can watch it. I heard that it was very good regarding child abuse. At this very moment, the recent events in Ontario will prevent me from watching it but over the summer, i'm sure that I can muster up the courage. As for Ange et Demons, the movies are never, ever as good as the book but I've spoken to people who have read and then watched: they still liked the movie. i don't know what to think. I'll wait until i can get it on dvd. Now Star Trek, THAT'S a different story!

Ok, next BAD movie?
CC


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Look on in awe and wonder. Behold BIRDEMIC-Shock and terror!! I literally laughed myself sick over this incompetent wonder. The sound continuity alone had me holding my stomach. Half the dialogue is impromptu. At one point the birds fly overhead and drop a big pile of yellow crap on a crowd of people who die for some reason. The attacking eagle effect is possibly one of the worst I have ever seen, and I don't claim this lightly.

Watch the trailer and tell me I'm lying.

IMDb Video: BIRDEMIC - Shock and Terror


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

BAAAAAahahahahaha! (snort) 

I thought it must be the wrong trailer at first...I was just about to click away from it...then......IT Happened.....I'm crying laughing, that is _so_ bad. 

Did you really watch the _whole_ thing Macfury?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4, I watched it from start to finish. My ribs are still aching. The scene you caught is as good as it gets!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

macintosh doctor said:


> Failure to launch - appropriately titled..
> 
> Matthew McConaughey - has not made a movie worth seeing since - his debut - as the southern lawyer..in that Mississippi burning type movie - can not remember the name...
> 
> ...


A Time to Kill.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Avatar.

I went to see a movie and watched nearly 3 hours (not including the preview-athon) of slow-paced, high tech video gaming. Cameron won that round. He got my money but I wasn't schmoozed by the hype.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

One of my favourite movies of all time is the 1968 Franco Zefferelli version of _Romeo and Juliet_.

Today on TCM (February is always a *great* month to watch, it's all Oscar winners all month long), they ran the 1936 version of R&J. Having not seen it, and being interested in some of the cast -- Basil Rathbone as Tybalt, John Barrymore as Mercutio (a role I have played myself), Leslie Howard and Norma Shearer in the title roles etc. -- I gave it a spin.

_Not_ as good. Appalling by today's standards, in fact.

In part this is due to how old the leads were at the time -- in 1936 it was probably considered immodest to actually cast young adults in teenage roles -- but Leslie Howard was ***43 YEARS OLD*** playing Romeo (Shearer was 34!). Most of the rest of the company were equally far too old to be in their parts, with the curious exception of the actors playing actual old people (!).

Throw in some truly diabolical overacting by ***54 YEAR OLD*** John Barrymore as Mercutio (admittedly I'm biased), Edna May Oliver as Juliet's nurse and a completely UNWATCHABLE "performance" by Andy Devine as the lummox Peter (idiot servant of Capulet), and even the rest of the production (some parts of which are actually quite excellent) becomes quite unbelievable. Did I mention the rather awkward male tunics with their scottish sporrans, by the way?

The American accents in most of the cast don't help much either ... I think we all know that if Shakespeare set the play in Verona Italy, he meant it to be performed in the the King's English! 

The movie isn't _worthless_ by any means -- obviously we're still talking the beautiful rhyming language of Shakespeare here, and director George Cukor (who went on to do many outstanding films) does good work overall, particularly in the larger scenes (the street fight between the families, the soiree where Romeo first lays eyes on Juliet and so on), and despite their great age Howard and Shearer do the roles justice, but still -- a Romeo with a receding hairline is pretty hard to get past.

Some have said that Barrymore was deliberately playing Mercutio as an older guy who just won't grow up (or, more cynically, likes to hang out with young men), but I'm not buying it. He's a comic character, yes -- but comparing Barrymore's campiness to Reginald Denny's much more finely-judged Benvolio shows off which of the two is the better actor, at least in this movie.

The sets, costumes and score are all excellent, but I have to admit that even as big a fan of B&W movies as I am, the story of R&J demands so much passion and exuberance to pull off all that flowery language that the movie not being in colour hurts it (in my eyes, particularly since I'm so enamoured of the 1968 version). Not only that, but the film is very "stagey" rather than naturalistic, which in 1936 might have been perfectly acceptable but looks terribly stiff today.

If you can get past The World's Oldest Teenagers as the leads, there is obviously more than enough here to commend a viewing of the film if for no other reason than comparative to the many other versions out there. Basil Rathbone as Tybalt in particular is easily the best version of the character of any film version in my opinion -- he's just flatly terrific in the role of an eager young buck spoiling for a fight and completely dominates every scene he's in. But Shearer, despite a fine performance, didn't get the role based solely on her talents -- she was the wife of producer Irving Thalberg, and it was perhaps her casting that made it necessary to make Romeo so old (etc).

Fundamentally flawed in a modern context but still based on what is arguably one of Shakespeare's most universally-appealing stories (since he nicked it from_ Tristan & Isolde_), this version is lavish and beautiful to watch -- but a bit hard to listen to.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy Devine was the Slim Pickens of his era!


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

*Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader*

Saw this with my children yesterday and despite the pleasant company, I could not wait until this dreadful mess of a film was over.

Horrible. Tedious. Boring and plain dumb. Insulting to even a child's intelligence as my nine year-old could see right through the plot holes.

Produced in 3D simply as a cash grab.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

There are some wonderful examples of bad films here, so to the list I would like to add " Ice Quake". Awful doesn't seem to due it justice. There are some many instances of writing gaps and dreadful acting that they are too numerous to list. But I shall share a "classic" moment. The plot: A U.S. Army geologist located in Alaska discovers that there is a significant methane build-up which is causing earthquakes and potentially end of the world consequences. It is, of course, Christmas Eve when this happens. This is Alaska on Dec.24th, lots of green grass and leaves on trees..... anyway the colonel in charge evacuates the town and then tells the remaining "essential staff" on the base, " go home to your families, it's Christmas Eve"........... didn't he evacuate the town, isn't the world coming to an end..... Of course no one goes home......loyal to the end. Like death and taxes, the transparency of this plot is also a certainty.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> There are some wonderful examples of bad films here, so to the list I would like to add " Ice Quake".


I avoid thse "Sy-fy" Channel CGI movies like the plague!


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I avoid thse "Sy-fy" Channel CGI movies like the plague!


Wise move. I have problems with "comedies" maybe its my sense [ or lack of sense ] of humour. But many I appear to be "out of flow". Sc-Fi really do seem to be the realm of the dreadful film.

I know they have daily screenings in the creation of films, so I've often asked myself, do the people sitting in that room really think this stuff is actually worth watching ....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Pitch Black... Just watched it the other night on IFC... there's two hours I will never get back...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iLabmAn said:


> Saw this with my children yesterday and despite the pleasant company, I could not wait until this dreadful mess of a film was over.
> 
> Horrible. Tedious. Boring and plain dumb. Insulting to even a child's intelligence as my nine year-old could see right through the plot holes.
> 
> Produced in 3D simply as a cash grab.


Really? I thought it was good fun to watch. To each their own. I read the entire series as a child (and thoroughly enjoyed it), so perhaps I'm biased to enjoy the films based on the books.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

One movie I couldn't get into when everyone else seemingly could: Inception. I give it credit that the concept was new and unique, but it really failed to sustain my attention - half way through, I had had enough. Perhaps I'll watch it again some time and give it a better chance. (Perhaps not..)


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

"Post Grad" with the girl from Gilmore Girls. A by-the-numbers alleged comedy. Completely phoned in performances from everyone, including (sadly) Michael Keaton. You could predict the movie in its entirety from the first 10 mins.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Agreed about _Inception_. Sort of reminded me of _Memento_. A slick concept perhaps but caves ever so gently in under the weight of its cleverness.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

iLabmAn said:


> Saw this with my children yesterday and despite the pleasant company, I could not wait until this dreadful mess of a film was over.
> 
> Horrible. Tedious. Boring and plain dumb. Insulting to even a child's intelligence as my nine year-old could see right through the plot holes.
> 
> Produced in 3D simply as a cash grab.


Perhaps it's because I'm reading this on my iPhone, but what film are you referring to?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Loved inception. One of my favorite films. A complete mind trip with great ending. Had to watch twice. 

Was sick last night. Watched the original Saw movie for giggles. Some pretty big plot / storyline holes in that one.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Perhaps it's because I'm reading this on my iPhone, but what film are you referring to?


The "quote" option never does pick up the bold head in a post, perhaps something it should do?

*Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Treader* was left out of the quote because of it.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Resident Evil: Afterlife


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just watched _Salt_. Mildly watchable but essentially stinko. A B movie with a whiff of expensive stink. All about Angelina J, again - in recent years I have come to marvel at her capacity for relentless narcissism. This latest vehicle is stuffed full of action but not a smidgen of soul. Well, maybe some highly synthetic, Hollywood-grade soul. That's about all that can be expected. Some good talents in there, largely wasted by a cliched cold war plot and a directorial style which emphasizes speed and fury over depth of motivation and nuanced performances. A flick flying on autopilot which does its loopy thing for the usual couple of hours, then cuts its throbbing engines, dips its nose precipitously and augers straight into the ground.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Funny that the previous two posts referenced bot Angelina Jolie and Milla Jovavich. I was about to say that Angelina Jolie was the Milla Jovavich of more expensive crappy, soulless movies.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

LOL!

Could be. Not knocking Angelina J's appearance - she's lovely. But I think she has let herself slide, chops-wise. I think she was better ten years ago, before she blew up and became a bankable icon.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Max said:


> Just watched _Salt_. Mildly watchable but essentially stinko. A B movie with a whiff of expensive stink. All about Angelina J, again - in recent years I have come to marvel at her capacity for relentless narcissism. This latest vehicle is stuffed full of action but not a smidgen of soul. Well, maybe some highly synthetic, Hollywood-grade soul. That's about all that can be expected. Some good talents in there, largely wasted by a cliched cold war plot and a directorial style which emphasizes speed and fury over depth of motivation and nuanced performances. A flick flying on autopilot which does its loopy thing for the usual couple of hours, then cuts its throbbing engines, dips its nose precipitously and augers straight into the ground.


Good news here is that the entire point of the movie was as a launching board for a couple o' dozen sequels.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Who _is_ SALT?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Salt is whatever she needs to be when she needs to be someone else other than Salt. Obviously!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Happy New Year Max!!!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*The Other Guys*. 










*Will Ferrell, Mark Wahlberg, Eva Mendes, Sam Jackson, "The Rock", Michael Keaton.*

_So bad,_ my wife fell asleep halfway through. I couldn't... I was too full of self-loathing at wasting our few entertainment dollars on this stinker.

Some reviewers claim it is intended to be satire, a play on cop buddy movies. Sort of like The Naked Gun meets Airplane. Alas, no Leslie Nielsen involved. Truly horrible.

Now let me tell you what I liked.

*Eva Mendes. * I will confess. Put her on screen, and I will pay to see her do absolutely nothing. The fact that she walks and talks in this film is just gravy.










*The first 15 minutes*. Before Ferrell and Wahlberg grace the screen, we are given a fabulous opening sequence with Jackson & Johnson... hilarious and almost worth the price of admission. That is, if you get up and walk out at exactly the moment this sequence ends.










I'm in general a Ferrell fan. I get his humour, and some of his work I have enjoyed tremendously. This isn't one of those films. And Wahlberg? An underrated actor, given material that totally sucks here.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

My feelings would be 'If Will Ferrell is in the movie', it can't help but be a stinker.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jamesB said:


> My feelings would be 'If Will Ferrell is in the movie', it can't help but be a stinker.


+1 big time. The guy is a jerk.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

After reading many scathing reviews, I decided I would deliberately expose myself to a portion of THE LAST AIRBENDER.

Couldn't finish. Wow. One can only hope the title is accurate.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Glad SALT made it into this thread - the only reason I watched was to pass the time on the long haul to Cape Town.

Toy Story III on the other hand was superb. Ned Beatty as Old Bear exceptional.- thought it was Tommy Lee Jones = had a very good sinister quality to it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Caught this on Netflix last night and cannot imagine how it ever won an Oscar. The most disjointed and hard to follow movie I've ever suffered through.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Caught this on Netflix last night and cannot imagine how it ever won an Oscar. The most disjointed and hard to follow movie I've ever suffered through.


While I agree with you, Sinc, my wife wonders why I feel this way. Usually she and I agree about movies, but not this time. I am with you on this comment.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Death Race, can't imagine why they made a second one. I think I watched Transporter 3 or 4 the other day on the tube, when are they going to stop?

As for SALT who cares the movie sucked I wasn't watching it for the story line. The same with the The Tourist, was not watching it for the story that one was all about scenery.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> Death Race, can't imagine why they made a second one. I think I watched Transporter 3 or 4 the other day on the tube, when are they going to stop?


+2; I actually liked all the Transporter movies, but Death Race 2 was just plain awful.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_Insidious_. The most ridiculous haunted house film in a long time.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

_The Last Exorcism._ Thoroughly unfrightening and derivative.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

OOps. Wrong thread. Post moved to "Latest Good Movies You've Seen"


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

But that film is a comedy, as I understand it, right? It was a bad comedy?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Crap. Wrong thread. Opened both "Latest Good Movie" and "Latest Bad Movie" in tabs, posted incorrectly. Moving my post to the other thread now...


----------

